# ONKYO Remote Code



## devans175 (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone had luck programming the ONKYO HT-R550 with a DirecTV HR20-700 Remote? When I try to program my remote using the HR20 GUI, I don't see a selection for Home Theater Receiver. I tried all of the ONKYO Codes under Stereo and the best I could get was turning the Receiver Off, but not on.....

If no one can help with this exact problem, a recomendation for a universal remote that will work with both, but specifically has the DirecTV buttons (30 second skip, Guide, List, Info, etc.) would be helpful....


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Look around for a member named "Edmund". He's the remote nut around here. He comes around often.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Bump.... While Edmund is online at the present moment.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

I had some luck, but it's been a while since i programed it and can't remember which codes I used. It's a similar problem I had with my All-Four-One though. 

It takes two codes. One to turn it on and one to turn it off. Not the best of solutions.

I experimented with AV1 using one of the codes and it turned it off, then switched to AV2 and used another code to turn it on. Like I said, not the best of solutions.

Carl


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

my msntv2 unit may have been on this page, but I wasn't. 

The onkyo, there isn't one code that will give both ON & OFF and volume. Code 30135 will give ON & Volume, where code 30842 will give you OFF and perhaps the dvd command.

with a tv code programmed to the tv device, or the volume keys won't work, program code 30135, then to get the volume:

1. av1 or av2 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT, now the onkyo volume is on all devices.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

As Edmund said, there isn't a code in the RC34 that normally comes with the HR20. However, Directv does offer an updated backlit version of their remote, the RC64RB, which DOES have a code in it that will work with Onkyo(at least it does for my TX601 receiver). You can order one from Directv for about $25.


----------



## devans175 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try the options you all suggested tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Chuck W said:


> As Edmund said, there isn't a code in the RC34 that normally comes with the HR20. However, Directv does offer an updated backlit version of their remote, the RC64RB, which DOES have a code in it that will work with Onkyo(at least it does for my TX601 receiver). You can order one from Directv for about $25.


Or just call them up, tell them your current remote went bad, and they'll send you an RC64 one free.


----------



## devans175 (Mar 20, 2007)

After a little bit of whining I was able to convince D* to send me a RC64RB at no cost. It works perfectly with all my equipment and the backlight feature is nice, too.

Thanks!


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

devans175 said:


> After a little bit of whining I was able to convince D* to send me a RC64RB at no cost. It works perfectly with all my equipment and the backlight feature is nice, too.
> 
> Thanks!


I wasn't so lucky with whining. I may try again later or just fork over the $25.

If you don't mind though how does the remote work? Most onkyo receivers (mine included) have separate buttons for On and Standby, but the directv remote only has an On button. What buttons are you using to turn the a/v receiver on and put it in standby?

thanks,

steve


----------



## devans175 (Mar 20, 2007)

dsm,
My ONKYO has a switch that either turns the receiver off, or puts in standby. I leave it in standby all the time. I switch it from "standby" to "on" with the remote. I programmed the new RC64RB remote's AV1 switch location, using code 31805 and it will turn my receiver on *and* off. If you perform the following instructions, it will also allow you to control the ONKYO receiver's volume from the DirecTV switch location.



Edmund said:


> then to get the volume:
> 
> 1. av1 or av2
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


You should also read through the manual that comes with the remote. I had trouble getting the remotes "Input" button to allow me to control the video inputs on my TV. I use HDMI for my HR20, but must use Component video for my DVD. If you only have 1 video input to your TV, it's not an issue. In any case, read the manual when you get the remote...


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Got the new remote. When I called a second time I was going to order it but the new person offered it free since I was a long term customer and was having a problem. Go figure. 

One code didn't work for my onkyo, but this remote at least has two codes that will work (one for on and one for off). Coincidentally I ended up in the same place as you. I can't seem to get the control to switch inputs on my projector between Component and HDMI. Bummer. Maybe I can change to all HDMI and buy a switch that does it automatically.

steve


----------

